# bought a laptop



## viruses (Dec 22, 2007)

got a compaq laptop powered by hp.amd 1.8ghz x2 from computer warehouse for 32600 whith addition 1gh ddr 2 and mouse and 1 gb pen drive


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 22, 2007)

^^
congratulations!  
but what can we do?


----------



## viruses (Dec 22, 2007)

well i thought this is a place where we all share what we buy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 22, 2007)

no,u write reviews on what u bought.


----------



## sensationalboy (Dec 22, 2007)

now that uve already opened a thread u can write a review.


----------



## viruses (Dec 22, 2007)

zoinks-should i?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

viruses said:


> zoinks-should i?


Yes, Write a review as it may help others who r purchasing a laptop

Post what u purchased here : *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=720397#post720397


----------



## nvidia (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats dude
Waiting for your review


----------



## New (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats viruses...
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/5.gif


----------



## linuxg33k (Jan 19, 2008)

hmm ... congrats.. y did u buy ?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 22, 2008)

Where is the review, mate ?


----------

